# Cavies!



## tamnjo (Oct 7, 2007)

Who owns cavies? Would you mind posting some pics, and telling us about them? I have wanted one for awhile but I'm not allowed, so I'll just admire all yours! Thanks everyone!:brownbunny


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 7, 2007)

I would love to own one, but I'm not allowed at the moment.

I love looking at them though.


----------



## Michaela (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry none here either, yet. 

Working on it now though - I've done loads of research and have my bunny/cavy combo cage sorted (in my head ) and I want them so so bad! 2, I even have their names picked out. :baghead

My mum is still saying no but hopefully she'll change her mind soon, I don't want anymore rabbits. 

**Note - when I say cavy/bunny combo cage, this doesn't mean I'm housing them together.


----------



## tamnjo (Oct 7, 2007)

I have aname pickedout too! I don't have anything against male guineas, but I really like the name. The name I have picked out is Lilidale.:embarrassed:

Well, I decided I would set up a cage, do TONES of reaserch. Print out an essay(?) then sit down and convince them. Anyways, here's some pics of the set up I have. Any comments/seggestions welcome! Please!







(The crates beside the cage are for supplies)











So, what do you think?:brownbunny


----------



## Michaela (Oct 7, 2007)

Aww that's such a sweet name! 

Are you planning on just getting one piggie? They definitely do better in pairs or more, and really shouldn't be housed alone. 2 sows will get on great, and 2 boars usually get on well too, though generally they need more space.  (Though guineas should _never_ be housed with rabbits).

I like your cage, I have some advice though. I'd definitely change the ramp - wire bottom is very dangerous, it can cause bumblefoot, or they could get their little feetsies trapped. Generally I'd steer well clear of wire flooring for all animals, but for cavies it is particularly important.

Love to see the big pile of hay and hidey places - essential for cavies! 

You might want to use some carefresh or other litter though in a part of the cage, simply to make it easier and nicer for you. It's hard to litter train piggies, but some of them will, and they tend to go in pigloos or other hidey holes from what I've read.


----------



## m.e. (Oct 7, 2007)

opcorn2

I would really, really love to have a couple piggies


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 7, 2007)

I have 2 soon to be 4!

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=25056&forum_id=6&jump_to=372703#p372703

Just posted pictures.If you want to know aboutgp PM binkies! She is awesome with them.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 7, 2007)

i have piggies , i am fostering them and so far have had one female and now have a pair of boys. love the cage but there are a few things you should watcth out for one is the ramp i would cover it so that there foot doesnt get caught. i would put a ledge on the ramp and on the second floor so that they dont walk off the edge and get hurt. i also would put a coroplast bottom that has a ledge that comes up in case of peeing outside the corners when they go. maybe put the second row all the way across the whole thing because i would be afraid of them climbing out or try to get off the second shelf and out the side. You can also use fleece for a bottom covering instead of bedding, i havent tried it and to me it lookslike to much work , but there are a ton of people that love it and swear by it. you can get a ton of information about piggies and everything at http://www.guineapigcages.com/index.htm, there are a ton of pics too.

So here are the boys i have now Charlie and Johnnie, i have possible adopters for them, they are teetering between the boys i have and another one that is in the foster so we shall see. 












Here is one of Charlie, he likes to get into his food.








Here is the first one we had and she was adopted, i miss her she was so cute.








Here she is in the work truck, we had to send her out to work, she was a working piggie.







Here is another of her she was so cute i loved her bed head look.


----------



## RunnyBabbitRabbitry (Oct 7, 2007)

At the moment, I have 16. 3 are only 2 weeks old. I have silkies, abbys, peruvian and smooth coats. If we name them, then they are named after candies - Sugar Daddy, Mallo, Reese, (almond) Joy, Carmello, KitKat, Hershey, Grand, York, Cherry. The ones we didn't name have regular names - Taia, Lexi, Darth. Then the babies have not been named yet, I haven't even gotten a pic of them yet, I try to wait until they are about 3-4 weeks old. If you didn't know babies come out running, nothing like rabbit babies. In fact they are so much more easy to deal with, but piggies are prego a lot longer than rabbits. Also my babies are already eating bell peppers, apple, carrot and romaine lettuce. They can have about anything - but NO seeds. They also should never have ceder bedding it will kill them. Also about getting more than one - that is fine but they sometimes do not get along, it is best if you are going to get a pair get them together so that they already know each other, then they get along better. It is really hard to get them to bond as adults, I have half-sisters who get along, mother/daughters who get along but only one father/son. To be honest, once they have met a female, they do not care for other males. Some brothers do not even get along, it is best to get young siblings if you want a pair. Do not get male/female unless you want babies.


Sorry I do not have pics of all of them on the computer - hope you enjoy


Sugar Daddy - Buff American Smooth 






Sugar Daddy and Cherry's babies - one is KitKat






Cherry - Red American Smooth





Lexi - Red and White Peruvian





4 week old babies





Joy - Abby






Grand - Silkie






Carmello - ? she had curly hair - but not a teddy






York - rescued from a local pet store, he had the longest nails and lived in filth, he has an breathing problem and always will, he likes no one but my mom - so he's her pet.





Day Old Babies


----------



## tamnjo (Oct 8, 2007)

I re-did the cage. So if you have any seggestions or ideas, feel free to postthem. And your babies of course!:brownbunny


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 8, 2007)

So you just set up this cage and your parents havent even said yes yet? LOL :rofl:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 8, 2007)

double post :duel:lookaround:craziness:huh:dunnorivateeyes:nasty::nope::blushan:h34r2:attention:


----------



## tamnjo (Oct 8, 2007)

:biggrin2:Thats about right!:brownbunny


----------



## Spring (Oct 8, 2007)

I just adore cavies! Awesome! Although I don't currently own a pair, I would love to one day .

Cage looks great! Lots of places to hide, I'm sure they'll love that . What kind of bedding are you using? Looking good! Any future piggies will definitely be spoiled .


----------



## binkies (Oct 8, 2007)

The set up of the cage is great. I admire you for being prepared. But I do have one suggestion.....the litter. Cedar is BAD for them. For all small animals actually. Regular pine shavings or carefresh or woody pet, things like that.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 8, 2007)

I agree with Amanda, Please go get Aspen bedding or dry kiln pine and throw out the cedar. You will have respitory problems with your gps and it will kill them. It does the same with rabbits.

many people use cedar cause it smells so good, that is fine but not for animals, trust me it is best to waste the money on a bag of cedar you have than vet bills.


----------



## tamnjo (Oct 8, 2007)

the bedding is sooo expensinve. Like $10 a bag! That's like my allowence for a month($15). I'll just find something else. Maybe I'll just put some hay down, I know it gets moldy easier. Ugg. This is so frushtrating. I might have to go back to the towels.:brownbunny


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 9, 2007)

I understand where you are coming from. Look for a feed store in your area, they normally carry aspen or dry kiln. I have paid 12 dollars for aspen and it would last me at least 4 months, I spot clean where they potty the most, about once a week maybe a week and half I clean the whole cage, I don't put alot in either, just enough to cover the coroplast flooring.


----------



## Spring (Oct 9, 2007)

Another option is to use fleece . I'm trying to find the excellent article about using fleece as bedding that I read awhile back. Then it's just a one shot deal to buy one or two, then you can just wash it when it gets dirty.'

I'm still looking for the article about the proper way to use fleece and bedding to put under it and such.. hmmmm onder:.


----------



## Spring (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's the article frm Cavy Cages.. it's very helpful with fleece.

http://www.guineapigcages.com/forum/bedding/21568-fleece-project-study.html?highlight=Fleece+newspaper+bedding+wash


----------



## binkies (Oct 9, 2007)

I understand the cost too. But at the feed store you can also get huge packs of pine shavings for $6. With the size cage you have it will last month or longer. 

The fleece is a good option too. Alicia uses it. Amy uses it for her rats.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 9, 2007)

cage looks great. i agree too with the cedar bedding too, but everyone gave some great alternatives to it . i have heard tons of people loving the fleece, they have pine shavings at the tractor supply store for 6 and it is a HUGE!!!!!!!!!! bag, then there is the Equine Pine i use, it is horse stall bedding 6.34 for a 40 lb bag. in a cage your size if you have 2 piggies it should last about 2-3 weeks, if you have one and you go pellet diving (as i so lovingly call it and go and pick out as many pellets and get the wet stuff daily) you should get a month easy out of the bag.



DONT throw in the towel now is the perfect time to start brain storming and coming up with the ideas of thi ngs and bouncing them off of people. Wehn i first got the piggies, i foster, i was going through bedding at 19.99 for a bag of carefresh and 19.99 for a bag of yesterdays news, and each was only lasting about 1 1/2 :shock::shock::shock:i was on my way to the poor house. i had to figure out ways to save money because i couldnt afford to put out all that money a month just for bedding. This way you dont have them now so when you do get them you will be totally prepared. The cavy cages site is an excellent site if you want to see tons of pics and look through threads for information.



keep us posted and keep thinking and experementing, and of course we want pics when you get them. I dont know where you would be getting your pigs from but there are tons of them at shelters and at rescues (i never knew, until getting into fostering, that there are so many piggies being turned in and given up)


----------



## tamnjo (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone. I need to find something cheap(or that I possibly already own), easy to clean and helps eliminate odour.:brownbunny


----------



## Michaela (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice change! I deffo agree about the bedding though - steer clear of pine. I think you misunderstood what I said before, I just meant put litter in one part of the cage - I'd use fleece for the main part. 

I think it's so great you're got your cage set up already, haha! Though I would too if I had my NIC grids.


----------



## ellissian (Oct 9, 2007)

I have five and use http://www.guinealynx.com its the best site I've found. Ooooh now for some pics 







My oldest piggie Ginger who is 2 years






Bailey who is 7 months







Poppy on the day she was born 






And now at a big 8 months

And lastly mother and daughterHazel and Kimmi


----------



## Michaela (Oct 9, 2007)

Eeee so cute!!:adorable: 'Specially Hazel and Kimmi! :biggrin2: I can't wait to get my piggies... :weee:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> Eeee so cute!!:adorable: 'Specially Hazel and Kimmi! :biggrin2: I can't wait to get my piggies... :weee:


Your mum said yes??:shock::biggrin2:


----------



## ellissian (Oct 9, 2007)

You getting piggies Michaela???


----------



## Michaela (Oct 9, 2007)

Well no..but she doesn't say no anymore when I tell her I'm getting them.  I'll be paying for them completely (food, supplies, vet bills etc) just like I do for the bunnies, so she has no reason not too allow me.  

She's at my parents evening at school right now, and I'm hoping to have her let me get them as a reward for my glowing report. 

So yes, I am getting cavies! :nod


----------



## ellissian (Oct 9, 2007)

Awww cool Michaela


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> So yes, I am getting cavies! :nod


You'd better - I'm expecting pictures!!:biggrin2::hug:


----------



## tamnjo (Oct 10, 2007)

Awe! Your so lucky! What did ya do to convince your parents?:brownbunny


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 10, 2007)

I adore piggies. It makes me really sad to think that I sent mine away thinking I was allergic only to find out I had pneumonia and most likely could have been ok with it afterwards. *Sighs*

Guinea pigs are hilarious lil creatures and make a great pet. I love their sounds. And, they can also learn litterbox habits. They are usually pretty clean in that sense by nature. They will fling all your shavings out of the cage though so I am pretty sure you will end up changing that. Lol. 

They're really easy going and if you take them out, you can let the bunnies play with them if they are supervised. Wiggles was firmly bonded to Piglet before I had to send her away.

Have great fun with them. I can't wait to see the pictures!!!


----------



## tamnjo (Oct 13, 2007)

So here's an update. I have changed the cage.Now I have an old pet store cage(one of the large ones that they sell saying is "big" enough for a rabbit) that we got for free, and I attached to 4 square feet of cubes. But that's not the reason I wanted to update you. I was at the pet store two days ago with my mom, and I was looking at the baby guineas and my mom thought they were SO cute that I picked one out and I was about to bring it home! Finnally a pigger! But then my mom said, "hold on, I have to get some cat food. Call your dad and make sure it's okay." So I called him and he started freaking out at me! I was sooo upset because I picked out this adorable pig and I was about to bring him home, but then my dad started yelling at me. I started crying(of course) and he expects me to understand.....:brownbunny


----------



## juicyjuicee (Oct 14, 2007)

I have 2 guinea pigs.

Here's their cage. It's 5 x 2 NIC cage.






I use fleece and think it's the easiest. WhenI clean the cage I just roll it up and shake it off outside and throw it in the washer.


----------



## juicyjuicee (Oct 14, 2007)

*tamnjo wrote: *


> So here's an update. I have changed the cage.Now I have an old pet store cage(one of the large ones that they sell saying is "big" enough for a rabbit) that we got for free, and I attached to 4 square feet of cubes. But that's not the reason I wanted to update you. I was at the pet store two days ago with my mom, and I was looking at the baby guineas and my mom thought they were SO cute that I picked one out and I was about to bring it home! Finnally a pigger! But then my mom said, "hold on, I have to get some cat food. Call your dad and make sure it's okay." So I called him and he started freaking out at me! I was sooo upset because I picked out this adorable pig and I was about to bring him home, but then my dad started yelling at me. I started crying(of course) and he expects me to understand.....:brownbunny




If you are eventually able to get one you should adopt from a shelter


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 14, 2007)

Umm hate to say this but maybe they aren't the best pet for you. You just had to put your bunnies outside do to smell and noise. 

Cavies are louder and have a more noticeable oder. I can put of the rabbits litter pan a day the gp's noooooo way can I put it off when needed.


When they run around they make ALOT of noise, they squee and chitter ALOT.


----------



## ellissian (Oct 19, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Cavies are louder and have a more noticeable oder. I can put of the rabbits litter pan a day the gp's noooooo way can I put it off when needed.
> 
> 
> When they run around they make ALOT of noise, they squee and chitter ALOT.


I agree


----------

